# ASK DBSTalk: Coax Output?



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

When watching a HD program, from the 921, is the coax output to another TV hot; or do you have to switch to SD?

Sorry if that has already been covered. I just downloaded the 921 brochure and it is not clear.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't know, but will try to check in the next couple of days for you.


----------



## MM-etech (Oct 16, 2003)

clapple said:


> When watching a HD program, from the 921, is the coax output to another TV hot; or do you have to switch to SD?
> 
> Sorry if that has already been covered. I just downloaded the 921 brochure and it is not clear.


You have to switch to SD to use the coax, my 921 is connect to HD Plasma (using Component) and a Regualar Sony TV (using coax). My problem is when you switch to SD all your active recording(s) switches to SD from HD.


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

MM-etech said:


> You have to switch to SD to use the coax, my 921 is connect to HD Plasma (using Component) and a Regualar Sony TV (using coax). My problem is when you switch to SD all your active recording(s) switches to SD from HD.


Thanks. I suspected that was the case. Still waiting for my 921. Perhaps some of the software bugs will be fixed, by the time I get mine.


----------

